# Armadillo



## mikasa_90

I dont find this word: 

Armandillo 

In Romanian how is it?


----------



## Blue Butterflies

Hi. I suppose you mean "armadillo" 

We seem to call it "tatu" (from French, _tatou_, according to the *DEX*)


----------



## jazyk

Funny, we also call it tatu in Brazil.


----------



## DCPaco

(sorry, I didn't see this was *Romanian*) armadillo is how I've heard it in Spanish...but according to wikipedia, it's also: *cusuco*, *pichi*, *mulita*, *tatú*, *gurre*, *cachicamo*, *toche*, *pirca*,* among others.*

Now, I also feel the need to say that Armandillo (from Armando) is a diminutive. So, in Italian it might be Armandello.


----------



## 123xyz

Is an armadillo also called "armodial" in Romanian, in addition to being called "tatu"? This is the word that the dictionary here gives me, but I can't find it in DEX and I get very few Google hits for this. I wonder whether there's something wrong with the word, or whether armadillos are so obscure or irrelevant for Romanian speakers that they've written very little about them on the Internet. Meanwhile, I cannot really count the hits for "tatu", because this word is apparently a Romanian surname as well.


----------



## farscape

N-am întâlnit până acum "armodial" - tatu este denumirea acceptată, vezi și aici

S-ar putea să fie o greșeală, n-am mai găsit armodial decât la halo.ro

Cred că dacă-i spui armadilo (nu apare în dicționare!) multă lume va înțelege despre ce e vorba 

f.


----------



## 123xyz

Mulţumesc pentru răspunsul. Dacă vine vorba de o greşeală în dicţionarul WordReference, sper că va fi corectată curând (poate trebuie s-o semnalez?).


----------

